# Green vs bleached tripe



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

I feed my dog canned green tripe occasionally as a treat and he LOVES it. But I can't find raw and I don't have a co op around me.. Live in Canada. Would canned green be better than the white stuff in the grocery store?


----------



## SerenityFL (Sep 28, 2010)

bishopthesheltie said:


> I feed my dog canned green tripe occasionally as a treat and he LOVES it. But I can't find raw and I don't have a co op around me.. Live in Canada. Would canned green be better than the white stuff in the grocery store?


Good question. I was at the store tonight and saw some tripe...something I would have totally glossed over in my pre-raw days...and stood there for some time wondering if I should get it or not. 

I just don't know enough about tripe to know what I'm doing with it. Will be interested to hear the answers you get.


----------



## List (Oct 28, 2008)

Personally I'd pass over the bleached tripe. It's been cleaned for human consumption. 
Tripe is a nice to have. My dogs love it, but it ain't magic.


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

Don't waste your money on bleached tripe. It's basically nutritionless.


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

The tripe found in grocery stores is worthless, as far as dogs go. It has been bleached and very VERY few (if any) of the original nutrients remain. 

If you cannot find green tripe locally, you can always order it through GreenTripe.Com Main Index (as seen on Dirty Jobs).


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

Is it alright to feed nutrition wise? I try to give my dog a wide variety of parts and proteins and because I just have one small dog (shetland sheepdog) cost isn't really an issue..

..Although my boyfriend takes issue with the fact that I have 200lb of frozen meat for a 12lb puppy :biggrin:


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

bishopthesheltie said:


> Is it alright to feed nutrition wise? I try to give my dog a wide variety of parts and proteins and because I just have one small dog (shetland sheepdog) cost isn't really an issue..
> 
> ..Although my boyfriend takes issue with the fact that I have 200lb of frozen meat for a 12lb puppy :biggrin:


I'm sure it would be okay to feed. It is made for humans to eat, so there can't be TOO many chemical bleachers in there. But your dog will gain nothing from it.

I would compare it to maraschino cherries; they are processed beyond all recognition and are merely a novelty item. 

I would NEVER feed bleached tripe. Stick with the real thing if you want to incorporate tripe in your dog's diet.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

So where in Canada are you? Have you tried joining through Yahoo groups the CanadianRawPetsuppliers group? They have links in their databases to different provinces in canada for suppliers of raw food.


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

I am in Calgary.. and no I haven't looked too hard really. I never buy anything in bulk since I have a small dog.. not going to get bigger than 20lb.. I have managed to find rabbit, bison, pork, beef, chicken, turkey, duck, quail, elk and various types of fish no problem.. and all sorts of organs etc.. just no green tripe. I think I will stick with canned if it's still decent. I don't really feed it for its nutrients.. my dog just goes NUTS over it. And my cats like it too.. for kibble addicts, that's rare. I like for them to get a bit of extra moisture in their diet.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

I don't believe that its a co-op, and our co-op you don't have to buy in bulk either. It just has different places that you can get stuff, but I'll look up Calagary for you and see if I can find someone who has tripe.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

I couldn't find anywhere from the files in Alberta but there are other places you can order from. I did post a question to see if anyone knows where to get green beef tripe in Calgary. We'll see if I get an answer. I thought Alberta was cattle country, hard to believe no one does tripe.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

bishopthesheltie, I sent you a PM


----------

